# Deer Harvest History updated



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been keeping my spreadsheet current and ODNR finally posted the complete results from the 2012 2013 season.

Their numbers don't add up quite right, there are around 1,800 deer missing between their breakdowns and the total the provide. 

Anyone seen these missing deer anywhere?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Somebody must have ate them.
I'm glad you posted this with all the complaining about the shrinking deer herd, reduced tags, lack of participation ect. It's good to see the numbers. That's quite a drop from 2009 but pretty similar to 2011.

I'm not sure I understand those bottom figures.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

must be in my neighbors freezer.. I knew they shot their AK and AR's too much for just recreation

On a side note, why are Shawnee's numbers so low? I know its kind of rugged out there but the 2 times I have backpacked there I saw about as many deer as were killed there all of last year.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

treytd32 said:


> On a side note, why are Shawnee's numbers so low? I know its kind of rugged out there but the 2 times I have backpacked there I saw about as many deer as were killed there all of last year.


Those are not the Shawnee numbers for the year, only the early primitive season.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

crappiedude said:


> 2011.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand those bottom figures.


The totals? They say 218,910, but if you add up there supplied numbers it comes out as 217,018. Thus the missing 1800 deer


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Lundy said:


> The totals? They say 218,910, but if you add up there supplied numbers it comes out as 217,018. Thus the missing 1800 deer


Not the totals. The part where it says Damage permits, Complaints, Permits issued, Deer killed.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

crappiedude said:


> Not the totals. The part where it says Damage permits, Complaints, Permits issued, Deer killed.


Those are the number of landowner complaints about deer damage called in to the county game officer, the number of permits issued to the landowners to shoot deer out of deer season, and the number of deer killed with those permits.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

What is hard to figure is they had 1297 complaints so they issued 1256 permits and then someone killed 5710 deer. That's about 4 1/2 times as many killed as the number of permits issued. I would think it would be the other way, meaning more permits issued than the number of deer killed.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I damage permit is not like a deer permit you or I purchase.

A permit issued to a landowner will have a authorization to kill many, many deer on one damage permit.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Lundy said:


> I damage permit is not like a deer permit you or I purchase.
> 
> A permit issued to a landowner will have a authorization to kill many, many deer on one damage permit.


Okay, I see. On one place I hunt one guy had 6 permits so it only counted as 1 since they were all on the same farm.
Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks like we are back to the same numbers from 2004-05. It is interesting to see the shift in the harvest. Bow hunting is much more popular/successful than it was, thus leaving the gun hunters thinking the herd is decimated. Also, I bet if you broke it down by county year over year, you would see a dramatic increase in harvest in the western/farm counties and declining numbers in the wooded SE counties. The overall harvest numbers remain similar, but I think that people in the SE part of the state feel there are WAY less deer. And they are probably right. 30 years ago you couldn't find a deer in the western counties.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Bassnpro1 said:


> Also, I bet if you broke it down by county year over year, you would see a dramatic increase in harvest in the western/farm counties and declining numbers in the wooded SE counties.
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I made this a couple of years ago just as a reference for me and others to see the real numbers as a comparison.

I am NOT ambitious enough to do the county by county 10 year comparison, but would love to see it if someone wants to undertake that daunting task


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Good point BassinPro
I remember in the 70's in SW Ohio your success was measured not so much in the amount of deer you killed but more in the number of deer you saw. It was not uncommon to go for weeks without seeing a deer.
Everyone back then was running over to the eastern counties to hunt.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

crappiedude said:


> What is hard to figure is they had 1297 complaints so they issued 1256 permits and then someone killed 5710 deer. That's about 4 1/2 times as many killed as the number of permits issued. I would think it would be the other way, meaning more permits issued than the number of deer killed.


very large clips, a few extra mags, and a sidearm (for self defense)


----------

